# RED HIVES from Flea Saliva



## tdc (Nov 21, 2012)

Does anybody know if it is possible for dogs to have an allergy to Flea Saliva?

If so, would they break out in really big bag red hives?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I know it's possible for dogs to have flea allergies, but I haven't heard about breaking out in hives. The only time my one boy broke out in hives was from ant bites


----------

